# About to start training, little help!



## nzkef (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey guys.

I plan on starting Aikido training very soon. I've narrowed it down to two dojos. I just need help differentiating between the two.

The first one is Aikido Yuishinkai. Now this dojo is literally 1 minutes drive away from my house and relatively cheap. 

The second dojo is a good 30-40 minutes away and a bit more expensive. This particular style is Iwama. Their web site is proffessionally done and the site sounds impressive. They also have a dedicated beginners class which the other dojo doesn't seem to have. I'm kinda leaning towards this one.

I've read enough on this forum to know what you guys would say. "go and check out the different dojo's". Which I plan on doing.

So with out further or do, the question. What is the main difference between the styles, which I probably wouldn't notice watching just once class of each.

I can find enough info on Iwama. But when I google Yuishinkai I get mainly dojo sites, or info about the founder. The only real bit of info is: "to promote universal values and principles of peace throughout the world." OR "Aikido Yuishinkai is truly Aikido without boundaries'".

Which is all well and good. But does it have a slight difference in style? What does it do differently to Iwama or Aikikai?

If anyone could help a new guy out that would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Kevin.


----------



## bignick (Jan 11, 2007)

If you don't mind asking, where are the areas you are talking about?


----------



## nzkef (Jan 12, 2007)

There both in Auckland, New Zealand. The first dojo is located in Northcote and the second in Sandringham.

Heres the website links for the particular dojos.

1. http://www.aikidoyuishinkai.org.nz/

2. http://www.aikidonz.com/wawcs015985/ln-home.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 12, 2007)

nzkef said:


> There both in Auckland, New Zealand. The first dojo is located in Northcote and the second in Sandringham.
> 
> Heres the website links for the particular dojos.
> 
> ...


 
You can't really tell much from a website, but both of them offer a free class, and I'm sure will be able to give you answers to your questions.  Good luck.


----------

